# 5 myths about online copyrights....



## Bird Dog

https://www.americanexpress.com/us/...ths-and-legal-truths-about-online-copyrights/


----------



## officeguy

Tell that to nhboy.


----------



## Bird Dog

officeguy said:


> Tell that to nhboy.



Somebody else is paying..........


----------



## Bird Dog

Myth No. 1: It’s on the Internet, so Anyone Can Use It.

Legal Truth: This one is unwaveringly and unequivocally false. Claiming that all online content is free is like saying, “Hey, the front door of your house was open, so I just came in and took whatever I wanted.” Just because you find an image or blog post or article or video and you like it, you may not have permission to share it.
“Folks run into problems when they do more than just link to something online,” Koustenis says. "When you directly copy or display the actual copyrighted material—in whole or part—even if you also provide a link to the original content, you're likely engaging in copyright infringement.”
And what if you share content from a friend or a brand you follow that they didn't have a right to share? If they posted stolen content and you share it, Koustenis says you’re guilty of copyright infringement.
“Knowledge or intent isn't required for copyright infringement liability,” she says. “Your right to share is only as good as the right to the original post. Know your source before you share.”
So how do you figure out what’s OK to share and what’s not? Koustenis has a few smart tips:


----------



## Bird Dog

Myth No. 2: No Copyright Notice Means It’s Not Copyrighted.

Legal Truth: “By U.S. copyright law, copyright is granted to a content creator the moment an idea is fixed into any tangible form,” Koustenis says. In plain English, that means that the moment a photographer clicks a shutter, a writer pens a story or an artist creates an image, it’s protected by copyright. The work doesn’t even have to be published to be protected by U.S. copyright laws. With regards to content published online, this means that every blog post and news article out there is copyrighted as well; images, music and videos are, too.
Koustenis advises every website owner to put a copyright notice on their website. The footer is the most common area to do this, and you can do it today if you haven’t already. Registering a copyright is only necessary if you’re going to take legal action against someone for violating your copyright. In cases such as those, an attorney can help you expedite the copyright registration process.


----------



## Bird Dog

Myth No. 3: You Can’t Copyright Words.

Legal Truth: Actually, you can. I once encountered three websites that had stolen, nearly verbatim, a single page of my website. After a brief fight, two of those pages were taken down. The other page never made it to publication because the copywriter who was asked to “polish” my stolen content by his client said, “Hey, I know this writer. You can’t use this.” (Thankfully, he had contacted me and let me know—I’m forever grateful.)
“People may be confused here because they've heard you can’t copyright facts or ideas. This is true. But one’s expression of those facts and ideas is protected," Kousenis says. "When it comes to written expression, copyright infringement is determined by a measure of substantial similarity.” That means if you compare two pages—the copyrighted, original work and the potentially offending work side by side—they need to be substantially different in order to avoid copyright infringement. Even if you paraphrase, and change some words and the order of sentences, you can still be found guilty of copyright infringement and assessed the penalties you see cited below in Myth No. 5.
Your best bet? Write your own stuff from scratch or hire someone to do it for you, if you’re not so great with words.


----------



## Bird Dog

Myth No. 4: If They Didn’t Want It Shared, They Shouldn't Have Posted It.

Legal Truth: C’mon. You’re smarter than this. While the Internet makes is easy to share, that doesn’t mean you're granted a right to share just because you have an Internet connection.
“There's plenty of public opinion today in favor of a copyright-free or at least a copyright-less Internet, and further evolution of copyright to keep up with the Internet age is almost certain,” Koustenis says. “But that doesn’t discount the importance of protecting and encouraging creative expression.”


----------



## Bird Dog

Myth No. 5: I Didn’t Know I Couldn’t Use That Content, so I Can’t Get in Trouble.

Legal Truth: Use that same argument with the cop who pulls you over for running a red light or driving under the influence, and let me know how that works out for you. Ignorance of the law doesn’t excuse you from the law.
When you steal stuff online, there are several actions that can be taken against you:
The content creator can sue you. Are you ready for a lawsuit? Costs can be hefty. You may be liable for damages that run into the thousands of dollars—this photographer won almost $250,000 in damages.
Your website can be shut down if you host stolen content. If you post stolen content on your site, the copyright owner can file a DMCA Takedown Notice with your hosting company. Not only can they force you to remove the content, but your entire site might be shut down if you don’t comply. 
So many people these days are most likely sharing content that's protected by copyrights. For additional reading and resources related to this topic, Koustenis recommends the following:


----------



## vraiblonde

officeguy said:


> Tell that to nhboy.



Excerpt and link is acceptable practice.


----------



## Clem72

vraiblonde said:


> Excerpt and link is acceptable practice.



People who make money off of others copyrights (publishers primarily) love to forget or misinform about fair use.


----------



## Restitution

Why are you wasting your time posting this here? After the last couple days... you should know that the defense team will shut you down regardless of what you post :shrug:


----------



## Bird Dog

Restitution said:


> Why are you wasting your time posting this here? After the last couple days... you should know that the defense team will shut you down regardless of what you post :shrug:



Why does anyone post here.....it's fun, informative. We get to know psycho people we would never get to meet in real life, unless you seek out dingy basements.
My world does not have nhboy, TJ, MR, Bacon, Hanks, and misfits in it it. I think being here balances me out.  It's fun!

I hang out with Hijnx, Gilligan types all the time...


----------



## littlelady

Bird Dog said:


> Why does anyone post here.....it's fun, informative. We get to know psycho people we would never get to meet in real life, unless you seek out dingy basements.
> My world does not have nhboy, TJ, MR, Bacon, Hanks, and misfits in it it. I think being here balances me out.  It's fun!
> 
> I hang out with Hijnx, Gilligan types all the time...



That's the truth.  Why?  And, it seems the negative people post here, too. So, what is their point?  Search me!  I have been accused of being psycho by the very members you mentioned.  And, it is funny that you mention Hi and Gill; they are my friends.  Something about this forum is addicting, but that subject is talked about in other threads.  :


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> We get to know psycho people we would never get to meet in real life, unless you seek out dingy basements.



Ain't that the truth


----------



## Restitution

Bird Dog said:


> Why does anyone post here.....it's fun, informative. We get to know psycho people we would never get to meet in real life, unless you seek out dingy basements.
> My world does not have nhboy, TJ, MR, Bacon, Hanks, and misfits in it it. I think being here balances me out.  It's fun!
> 
> I hang out with Hijnx, Gilligan types all the time...



I was alluding to the fact that even though several board members have had issue with certain cut-n-paste only posters, they seem to be well defensed by the ruling class around here for some odd reason. Makes you wonder though.... I guess that premo money goes pretty far.


----------



## vraiblonde

Restitution said:


> I was alluding to the fact that even though several board members have had issue with certain cut-n-paste only posters, they seem to be well defensed by the ruling class around here for some odd reason. Makes you wonder though.... I guess that premo money goes pretty far.



Nobody forces you to be here.


----------



## Restitution

vraiblonde said:


> Nobody forces you to be here.



THANK GOD!! If I HAD to be on here day in and day out....... I'd slit my wrists.


----------



## officeguy

vraiblonde said:


> Excerpt and link is acceptable practice.



I am suprised his behavior hasn't caused you to get sued out of existence yet. He posts entire articles without using them to create his own content. His ripping of others content is not covered under the 'fair use' doctrine under any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## officeguy

Restitution said:


> I was alluding to the fact that even though several board members have had issue with certain cut-n-paste only posters, they seem to be well defensed by the ruling class around here for some odd reason. Makes you wonder though.... I guess that premo money goes pretty far.



It's not the premo money. Stealing articles and re-posting them drives traffic from the search engines. More traffic in turn increases ad revenue to the site.


----------



## vraiblonde

officeguy said:


> It's not the premo money. Stealing articles and re-posting them drives traffic from the search engines. More traffic in turn increases ad revenue to the site.



Or it could simply be a matter of allowing all viewpoints to be represented in a community forum.


----------



## GWguy

officeguy said:


> I am suprised his behavior hasn't caused you to get sued out of existence yet. He posts entire articles without using them to create his own content. His ripping of others content is not covered under the 'fair use' doctrine under any stretch of the imagination.



While true, I've always wondered how the Religion Forum fits in.  There are posters copying a Bible chapter by chapter, page by page, verse by verse.  If that isn't a violation of copyright, not sure about any of the other posts.


----------



## Bird Dog

GWguy said:


> While true, I've always wondered how the Religion Forum fits in.  There are posters copying a Bible chapter by chapter, page by page, verse by verse.  If that isn't a violation of copyright, not sure about any of the other posts.



The Bible is not copyrighted....


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> The Bible is not copyrighted....



According to your own copy/paste of the copyright rules, it is.

The irony is real.


----------



## GWguy

Bird Dog said:


> The Bible is not copyrighted....


A quick Google says most are, including the King James version.


----------



## Bird Dog

GWguy said:


> A quick Google says most are, including the King James version.



Mines not......just sayin'


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> According to your own copy/paste of the copyright rules, it is.
> 
> The irony is real.




http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/fair-use-rule-copyright-material-30100.html


----------



## officeguy

GWguy said:


> While true, I've always wondered how the Religion Forum fits in.  There are posters copying a Bible chapter by chapter, page by page, verse by verse.  If that isn't a violation of copyright, not sure about any of the other posts.



I believe the authors of the bible are dead long enough that there is no copyright protection, at least for the classic translations. If you posted something from the 'new children's bible' of some other recent translation you would have to deal with copyright.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> Mines not......just sayin'



Care to address how you copied and pasted that whole article from American Express?


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> The Bible is not copyrighted....





Bird Dog said:


> Myth No. 2: No Copyright Notice Means It’s Not Copyrighted.
> 
> Legal Truth: “By U.S. copyright law, copyright is granted to a content creator the moment an idea is fixed into any tangible form,” Koustenis says. In plain English, that means that the moment a photographer clicks a shutter, a writer pens a story or an artist creates an image, it’s protected by copyright. The work doesn’t even have to be published to be protected by U.S. copyright laws. With regards to content published online, this means that every blog post and news article out there is copyrighted as well; images, music and videos are, too.
> Koustenis advises every website owner to put a copyright notice on their website. The footer is the most common area to do this, and you can do it today if you haven’t already. Registering a copyright is only necessary if you’re going to take legal action against someone for violating your copyright. In cases such as those, an attorney can help you expedite the copyright registration process.


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> Care to address how you copied and pasted that whole article from American Express?



I clicked on "select all", then copy, then I clicked on paste while in the thread and it magically appeared.....easy.

I would think you already knew how to do that.....jus sayin'


----------



## Restitution

vraiblonde said:


> According to your own copy/paste of the copyright rules, it is.
> 
> The irony is real.





GWguy said:


> A quick Google says most are, including the King James version.



I guess he should await the call from God, Jesus, the Apostles, and King James that they are bringing suit against him.

.......... just in case you didn't pick up on it.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bird Dog said:


> I clicked on "select all", then copy, then I clicked on paste while in the thread and it magically appeared.....easy.
> 
> I would think you already knew how to do that.....jus sayin'



Which violates not only forum rules but fair-use copyrighted material.


----------



## Restitution

Chris0nllyn said:


> Which violates not only forum rules but fair-use copyrighted material.



Lolololololololol..... 

That is truly hilarious! If that portion of the forum rules were seriously enforced..... then bongboy would have been banned so many times he wouldn't even exist!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Restitution said:


> Lolololololololol.....
> 
> That is truly hilarious! If that portion of the forum rules were seriously enforced..... then bongboy would have been banned so many times he wouldn't even exist!



No, because he links his articles and only posts portions of it.


----------



## Bird Dog

Chris0nllyn said:


> No, because he links his articles and only posts portions of it.



You didn't read posts 1.....8


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> That's the truth.  Why?  And, it seems the negative people post here, too. So, what is their point?  Search me!  I have been accused of being psycho by the very members you mentioned.  And, it is funny that you mention Hi and Gill; they are my friends.  Something about this forum is addicting, but that subject is talked about in other threads.  :



Wait....  What...... Whoops... You forgot to tell us all again about the bayou, selling homes for less than you paid, that you miss Calvert, living in Montgomery for the second time, how Darnstown is Potomac, Dot and her world travels with Uber.  



  Oh, and how your gdaughter is so proud of her mom being on the honor roll at Olney HS.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Wait....  What...... Whoops... You forgot to tell us all again about the bayou, selling homes for less than you paid, that you miss Calvert, living in Montgomery for the second time, how Darnstown is Potomac, Dot and her world travels with Uber.
> 
> Oh, and how your gdaughter is so proud of her mom being on the honor roll at Olney HS.



Whoops, you just won't stop, will you?  And seem to be loosing your footing.  Be careful, sha.  For all your falderal about being all knowing, you come off as an arsewipe;  I see a lot of those everyday with the granddot.  And, you seem to have a problem with taking things out of context, and rewriting what you want to fit your arsehole agenda.   I have posted, overtime, about my life.  You, obviously, don't like your life, and feel a need to belittle  mine, and others to make you feel better about yours.  Go on with your bad self and delusions.    You are a waste of time if I ever saw one.  I am done with you.  Post what you want.  I don't care, anymore.  Have a nice life, if you can.

And, what the hell are you talking about?  My dot grad from Patuxent HS.  Shoo, fly, don't bother me.  You are ridiculous in every way.

I will follow lucky bee's lead, and tell you to #### off.

It is easy to see the narcissists on this forum.  Way too much fun!


----------



## Hank

black dog said:


> Wait....  What...... Whoops... You forgot to tell us all again about the bayou, selling homes for less than you paid, that you miss Calvert, living in Montgomery for the second time, how Darnstown is Potomac, Dot and her world travels with Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and how your gdaughter is so proud of her mom being on the honor roll at Olney HS.


----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Whoops, you just won't stop, will you?  For all your falderal about being all knowing, you come off as an arsewipe;  I see a lot of those everyday with the granddot.  And, you seem to have a problem with taking things out of context, and rewriting what you want to fit your arsehole agenda.   I have posted, overtime, about my life.  You, obviously, don't like your life, and feel a need to belittle  mine, and others to make you feel better about yours.  Go on with your bad self and delusions.    You are a waste of time if I ever saw one.  I am done with you.  Post what you want.  I don't care, anymore.  Have a nice life, if you can.
> 
> And, what the hell are you talking about?  My dot grad from Patuxent HS.  Shoo, fly, don't bother me.  You are ridiculous in every way.
> 
> I will follow lucky bee's lead, and tell you to #### off.





 You know what it means when you meet a a$$hole in the morning, and another a$$hole at lunchtime and a few more a$$holes in the afternoon?



   Wackadoodie, 
 Ohhh.. OOOOoooh.   You forgot to mention your hubby was a Marine.


----------



## littlelady




----------



## black dog

littlelady said:


> Whoops, you just won't stop, will you?  For all your falderal about being all knowing, you come off as an arsewipe;  I see a lot of those everyday with the granddot.  And, you seem to have a problem with taking things out of context, and rewriting what you want to fit your arsehole agenda.   I have posted, overtime, about my life.  You, obviously, don't like your life, and feel a need to belittle  mine, and others to make you feel better about yours.  Go on with your bad self and delusions.    You are a waste of time if I ever saw one.  I am done with you.  Post what you want.  I don't care, anymore.  Have a nice life, if you can.
> 
> And, what the hell are you talking about?  My dot grad from Patuxent HS.  Shoo, fly, don't bother me.  You are ridiculous in every way.
> 
> I will follow lucky bee's lead, and tell you to #### off.
> 
> You perceive me as an easy target the same as your hunting of defenseless animals.  Well, you are wrong.





  Delusions, now that's funny $hit right there. 
Next you will be saying Olney is in North East Potomac.


----------



## Merlin99

black dog said:


> *You know what it means when you meet a a$$hole in the morning, and another a$$hole at lunchtime and a few more a$$holes in the afternoon?*
> 
> 
> 
> Wackadoodie,
> Ohhh.. OOOOoooh.   You forgot to mention your hubby was a Marine.


That you're a toilet bowl.


----------



## black dog

Merlin99 said:


> That you're a toilet bowl.



 Kick rocks,...  At least a toilet bowl has a purpose.. 




drops mic while walking away laughing.


----------



## littlelady

Merlin99 said:


> That you're a toilet bowl.


----------



## Gilligan

Bird Dog said:


> You didn't read posts 1.....8



The child clearly does not. If he did, he would have noticed how many that bongboy posts in their entirety.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Delusions, now that's funny $hit right there.
> Next you will be saying Olney is in North East Potomac.



I remember when Olney was a tiny intersection of two lane roads with Finnyfrock's blacksmith shop daiagonally across from the Olney drug and soda shop. That was it..nothing else there.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> I remember when Olney was a tiny intersection of two lane roads with Finnyfrock's blacksmith shop daiagonally across from the Olney drug and soda shop. That was it..nothing else there.



  And then came wrinkle city and it was over. My first wife and I build a home in Sunshine, 38 years ago.


----------



## Bird Dog

Gilligan said:


> The child clearly does not. If he did, he would have noticed how many that bongboy posts in their entirety.


He does not. 
Bongboy also has to comment on the copied material. If he doesn't,  he just reposting copyrighted material. If he copies and comments, he is using the original material for discussion, which is legal. 
We both know bongboy isn't capable of discussion, so he cuts and pastes away copyrighted material and board mommy lets him...
Clicks generate revenue. 

I guess I'm going to get another time out for posting the truth...I'll see you all in a couple of days.......


----------



## Restitution

Bird Dog said:


> He does not.
> Bongboy also has to comment on the copied material. If he doesn't,  he just reposting copyrighted material. If he copies and comments, he is using the original material for discussion, which is legal.
> *We both know bongboy isn't capable of discussion, so he cuts and pastes away copyrighted material and board mommy lets him...
> Clicks generate revenue. *
> 
> I guess I'm going to get another time out for posting the truth...I'll see you all in a couple of days.......



Things that make ya' go Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## officeguy

Chris0nllyn said:


> No, because he links his articles and only posts portions of it.



What he consistently fails to do is to create something new using the material taken from another site. 'Fair use' allows you to take a piece of someone elses work and incorporate it into your own work. Just cut+paste without your own contribution or discussion is not covered under fair use. There are are no hard rules on what percentage of a work you can take or how much of your own content you have to produce, the courts work under the 'I know it when I see it' system.


----------



## Bird Dog

officeguy said:


> What he consistently fails to do is to create something new using the material taken from another site. 'Fair use' allows you to take a piece of someone elses work and incorporate it into your own work. Just cut+paste without your own contribution or discussion is not covered under fair use. There are are no hard rules on what percentage of a work you can take or how much of your own content you have to produce, the courts work under the 'I know it when I see it' system.




From the editor of Raw Story......one of the boys favorite fake news sites.....

"You're free to share links, but you can't use our copy."

From WAPO....

I am following up on your request below. The fees for any Republishing licenses begin at a minimum of $500 and are based on the content requested and the rights required.  Please advise how you would like to use the article? Thanks.


----------



## Restitution

No new posts from bongboy in about 10 days......

In timeout? On hiatus? Whatever it is... he is losing money


----------



## Wishbone

Restitution said:


> No new posts from bongboy in about 10 days......
> 
> In timeout? On hiatus? Whatever it is... he is losing money





Dammit! 

You had to Beetlejuice it, didn't ya?


----------

